# how do you add a avatar



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

been getting peeps asking for me to put a avatar up for my ttc but dont know how help me please


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

Click on User control panel (under Board Index heading on left hand side)

Click Profile

Click Edit Avatar (You can also edit your Signature at this point too)

Download a pic - Job done 

Hope this helps

Saj


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

bobbobb said:


> been getting peeps asking for me to put a avatar up for my ttc but dont know how help me please


Seems like you have managed it :wink:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

i have thanks to SAJ77


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh is that a Glacier Blue TT Bob..?


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

glacier blue plearl


----------

